# Nudda



## Sandstorm (Feb 20, 2009)

Just wondered what you think of this?.....

http://www.nudda.com/index.php?page=main

I'm going to try and get down, or organise a seminar with the founder. I've been following his stuff for a short while and he seems to know his stuff. Anyone know anything more about him or his teacher?


----------

